# Maya Massage



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

Have many of you tried maya massage after miscarriages etc? I know some of you had had during pregnancy im just wondering has anyone had it withour ivf.

Thanks

Jillyhen


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi jillyhen
I'm currently having maya massage and have been for a good few months. I've never had a miscarriage but I'm not using it for Ivf either. I decided to give it a go to help my body recover property from labour/birth. I really love it & would definitely recommend it! I am sure it would help in your situation. You could maybe give them a call and ask a few questions to make sure. It's really helped with the pain I used to get every period and my cycles are nice and regular. It's really a holistic treatment so you don't just get physical benefits but emotional too. All the girls that work in the one I go to in Belfast are so lovely and genuinely care about you. Hope that's helped and any more questions let me know x


----------

